# Central Florida Zoo (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 25, 2012)

*Central Florida Zoo in Sanford, FL*

sidewinder






rhino viper





king cobra





green mamba





crocodile monitor





American croc





albino western diamondback rattler





adder





some kind of leaf turtle. Anyone care to ID?





redfoots





galops


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 25, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> *Central Florida Zoo in Sanford, FL*
> 
> some kind of leaf turtle. Anyone care to ID?



Looks like the spiny turtle (_Heosemys spinosa_).



> redfoots



I think these are yellowfoots, judging by the split nasal scale, and the shape of the mouth, carapace, and legs.



> galops



I'm thinking these are Aldabran tortoises, not Galapagos. Notice the long carapace, high marginal scutes, and pointed nose.

Great photos!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2012)

Could the leaf turtle be Pyxidea mouhotii?


----------



## EKLC (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the pics. I have a goal to see all the florida zoos. Did jacksonville a few weeks ago. Have you been to the serpentarium in orlando? It's always cool to see the most venomous snakes


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 25, 2012)

Geo, I believe you're correct! Thanks for setting the record straight. I couldn't tell from the tiny thumbnails in my photobucket account.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Could the leaf turtle be Pyxidea mouhotii?



I believe these are more compressed than _Pyxidea_, which has a more domed carapace (_Pyx_- mean "box").


----------



## Benjamin (Apr 25, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Could the leaf turtle be Pyxidea mouhotii?
> ...



Those turtles are geoemyda spengleri.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 25, 2012)

Benjamin said:


> Those turtles are geoemyda spengleri.



Yes, come to think of it, you're probably right about that. They have those googly eyes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2012)

Great pictures, nice female aldabra!


----------



## pam (Apr 28, 2012)

Great pictures


----------

